# acid dip



## gtocrazed (May 25, 2008)

is there a place in texas where you can have your body and frame dip to remove rust and paint?

B


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

After pricing Acid dipping for my 66 I decided to use a sand blasting company, here are a few companies who strip metal in Texas,

Metal Cleaning Systems LLC
4113 Murray Ave
Haltom City, TX , 76117-1714 
Phone: 817-788-8135

Project Carz
Matthew W. McWhorter. Owner
4636 Daniel Drive
Robstown, Texas 78380
361-767-7441
1-800-859-8988
[email protected] 
[email protected] 

Electro-Coatings of Texas, Inc. 
216 Baywood 
Houston, TX 77011 
Ph: 713-923-5935 
Fax: 713-923-1463


----------

